#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Running vlookup from Outlook macro

## steve wilson

I have an outlook macro that wants to do a vlookup in an excel file.  I keep getting the run time error "Object doesn't support this property or method".   



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


In Excel, I use Application.VLookup and it works.  I have tried many combinations but I cant find the one that works.

Anyone know?   Thanks very much

----------


## 6StringJazzer

You need this.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## steve wilson

That gave me a different error - Unable to get the Vlookup property of the WorksheetFunction class

I just added this to my Outlook setup too....still trying 
Microsoft Excel 14.0 Data Objects library. Go to Tools -> References.

----------


## steve wilson

Solved, if your lookup value isnt found, you get a runtime error



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


works.  So does xl.VLookup and WorksheetFunction.Vlookup.

----------

